# EF Booster filter (prefilter)



## Simon Cole (8 Mar 2020)

I have one of these and wondered what the performance is like?
Do they take a lot of maintenance?
My canister filter is 1200 lph. I had two thoughts. Either I could use it in it's conventional sense (as a sponge pre-filter):- or I could fill it full of Seachem Matrix and run it from the outlet end of the canister filter so that the water rises up through the booster filter and into the lily pipe.
I'm also planning to get about 400g of Seachem Purigen in the booster filter. Is this unit a good match with a 6 month cleaning routine? 
Has anyone tried fitting these booster filters on the outlet end?


----------



## Millns84 (9 Mar 2020)

So many variables with maintenance... I suspect that it could go 6 months if you remove the fine sponge and refrain from using fine pads/floss. 

I'm running two of the newer and much larger Sunsun prefilters on 1000lph canisters. I can go two months before the floss and fine sponge need cleaning, but this is taking into account the higher surface area of the sponges, the fact the load is split between three canisters on that tank and I also have a coarse foam prefilter on the canister inlets.

You can also minimise the impact on flow by placing the prefilters above the canister and running the flow top to bottom.

Ultimately though, I find these so much easier to clean that even if you have to crack them open more often, it shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Simon Cole (10 Mar 2020)

I've just set it up on the outlet side, but thank you for your kind reply. 
I filled it with Seachem Matrix (600ml) and Purigen (50ml). This is apparently the recommended amount for a 180L tank. 
There was no reduction in flow and although it is a bit flimsy, no leaks. Very easy to access and open.
The sponges were actually very well graded, so I am very tempted to get a few more of these prefilters to use elsewhere.   
Thanks for mentioning the larger model. It looks very tempting.


----------



## Millns84 (12 Mar 2020)

There's a couple of larger prefilters - EF2 Booster which All Pond Solutions do has a capacity of 2.3 litres, and the Sunsun HW/EW (referring to white or clear plastic) 604 is 4.8 litres if I remember correctly.

As I used mine for sponges and floss, I went for the clear versions so I can see when they need a clean. 

I've been using these for three years with no leaks.


----------



## zozo (12 Mar 2020)

I also have used the 2 of the SUNSUN HW603 (2-liter pot) for years. Price/quality ratio is very good.


----------



## Witcher (12 Mar 2020)

I'm very happy with my HW603 (which I believe is an EF with the pump added), use it for quick hoovering of the larger particles in the tank (including snails, bits of plants etc.) - 3 mins of hoovering and 3 mins of cleaning the filter, it's quick and very effective.


----------



## zozo (12 Mar 2020)

Witcher said:


> I believe is an EF with the pump added



They are available as a complete set with pump, hoses and in/outlet but also available as prefilter canister only without a pump but 2 valves only instead.

The only minus I might add is the off factory sponges in it are very low quality and do not last very long of squeezed to often during cleaning they lose their volume rather soon.  That a minor quality issue, the canister itself and the valves are pretty durable.

The only visible O-ring seal is in the lid, the valves have a clamp fitting for the soft hose and a threaded coupler with cone fitting.

Some things i was sceptic about after buying the first one and to handle with caution are the clamps to hold the lid. The stainless steel hinge is also clamped to the canister and this is made from hard PVC. If the slots on the canister that holds the hinges break it's over. And the valves and couplings are soft PVC when screwing them off and back on, make sure the thread is properly aligned. If not and you use to much force to screw them on you might damage the thread.

If used with proper caution it does not present a problem and is made pretty durable they might last you a lifetime. I have 2 of them now.

After inspecting the SUNSUN's the canister itself is absolutely unbranded it says nothing. I've seen the exact same canister in a local LFS with the shops brand name on the box. Till now i found 4 different tradenames roaming the net selling the same product, likely all from the same factory. I guess there might be more. SUNSUN simply is the Chinese Trade Name EF probably for the UK i forgot the other 2. 

I guess if you search Alibaba you find the manufacturer and you can order a batch with your name on the box if you have a registered tradename.


----------

